# Which cities do you consider laid back and relaxing?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which cities to you are considered laid back, quiet and relaxing?

Here's mine

1) Los Angeles
2) Sydney


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

quite agree your comment
sydeny is a resort city rather than doing business
but their stressful and preesure is quite low


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

shibuya_suki said:


> quite agree your comment
> sydeny is a resort city rather than doing business
> but their stressful and preesure is quite low



Sydney is not a resort city, far from it. In the Asia pacific region I think the only citys that would have more financial activity would be Tokyo, Shanghai and Hong kong. Sydney is far far far away from being laid back, the year round temperate climate might make it seem that way though.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Vancouver.


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

San Diego, Ca. is like a perfect city, everything is well planned, big hpuses with pool, lots of beach activities, several golf courses, very relaxed and informal enviorment..

Maybe Miami will be the same,


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

chicago


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I look at Chicago as a fast paced city 

Anyway, here are some

1) Seattle
2) Auckland
3) Cebu
4) Jakarta
5) Osaka


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

How about

Kingston, Jamaica
Cancun, Mexico
Miami, FL
Cebu, Phillipines
Bali, Indonesia
Lombok, Indonesia
Phuket, Thailand


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

I think Vancouver is pretty laid back and relaxing, people here are pretty cool.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Berlin, almost 20% of the people there have no work, so they can relax all day.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Miami.


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Amsterdam


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Rome
San Francisco


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

I have never been to Los Angeles, but I would never imagine it could be laid back and relaxed... it may be, though, a Hollywood misrepresentation of L.A...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Jackhammer said:


> Amsterdam


WTF! I bet you don't anything about the projects going on in Amsterdam


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Amsterdam and Copenhagen have a laid back atmosphere - at the same time they are big business cities and important players.

They are definately not 'quiet and relaxing' though. :lol:


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

This thread is really plain.
It is a foregone conclusion.

All the tropical islands on earth and anywhere palm trees are.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Miami, LA, Barcelona, Isalmabad


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Cape Town


----------

